# New Trailer, New Back rack, New Machine



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

finally got the new trailer yesterday, still waiting on the winch for it though. new winter toy as well.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

*pics cont.....*

additional pictures


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm going to a tilt deck 
Why did u choose a straight deck over split deck 
Either way nicer then ramps


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

this one is a split deck. its a PJ low profile 20 ft. 7 ton split deck tilt deck. its difficult to see because of the bucket on the machine. this trailer is wayyyyyyy better than the ramp tow master i previously had.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Then it's perfect
I'm looking at 8t cam oil bath axels


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

the guy i went to is very good he sells cam and PJ. i looked at both rite next to each other. with cam you are paying for the name i personally think. i did not see the point in paying 1200 more for the cam.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I think the cam with the oil bath axles was almost 10 grand I found the PJ from a guy I think you wanted like seven grand


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

my PJ was 5900 minus the 2k i got for trading in my tow master which is ten years old.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Send me his info


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Troys Trailers 
Phone: 860-677-2740
Fax: 860-773-6537

1097 Farmington Ave
Farmington, CT 06032

hes a good guy, straight shooter. they barely mark up and move a ton of trailers all through word of mouth. they also take care of all the paper work and DOT stuff for you which is nice. tell him james from rizzo told u to call.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Gonna call 
Thanks


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Good luck.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Can u post pics of it tilted 
Spoke to them gonna take a trip up to see what my trailer is worth


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

What rack is that on the truck?


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i got the rack from a guy who welds on the side. 

its Santiamtruck.com they are a little expensive but its a beast rack and it is very well built.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

*tilted trailer*

here u go pony


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice back rack, but $995? Ouch.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Awesome looking rack but that's over 2x the price!


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Truck and rack look awesome! Great choice on the wheel/tire combo. Very sharp.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i dont mind paying good money for good product. those rims have these weird inserts on the spokes that like stick out. its pretty cool


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice rig!!.......


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i am thinking about tuning it? any suggestions?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Broncslefty7;2014685 said:


> i am thinking about tuning it? any suggestions?


Tune and Delete it for sure. I'd suggest Spartan for tuning.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Bought a cam tilt 
Looking for another how is PJ holding up


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

PJ is holding up great, it has been used and abused this year unfortunately. but its holding up pretty good. one of my guys decided to unload a mini ex without releasing the tilt and it bent the hitch a little but thats about it. still tows straight and looks sharp.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Love guys makes me wonder why I always get them new stuff


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

the truck was parked on an incline, i see the rear end come up off the ground and start jackknifing. i was like WTF!?!??!!? the proceeded with a firing.......


----------

